# spod/pod



## Thomas1

Która wersja jest poprawna/lepiej brzmi?
prawego oka w ogóle nie było widać spod ogromnej brodawki

prawego oka w ogóle nie było widać pod ogromną brodawką


Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## dn88

Skłaniałbym się w stronę "spod ogromnej brodawki".


----------



## Szymon Krulikowski

Jak dla mnie to obydwie wersje są poprawne, ale lepiej brzmi "spod".


----------



## Virtuose

Witam!

Obydwie wersje wydają się średnio udane stylistycznie

Jeśli oka nie było widać, ponieważ zasłonięte było dużych rozmiarów brodawką (a o to, jak rozumiem, w zdaniu chodzi), to użyłbym wyrażenia przyimkowego "z powodu" (...obecności ogromnej brodawki oka nie było widać) lub przyimka "przez" (...zasłaniającą je ogromną brodawkę oko nie było widoczne).

Przyimki "spod" i "pod" sugerują położenie fizyczne obserwatora:_ Spod rozłożystego drzewa nie widać było nieba. Pod drzewem leżało mi się bardzo przyjemnie._
W tym kontekście śmiesznie brzmi "spod ogromnej brodawki oka nie było widać".

"Spod ogromnej brodawki" oko może natomiast np. ukazywać się, być widoczne, wyzierać...


----------



## BezierCurve

... i tradycyjna, czwarta opcja: "Prawego oka w ogóle nie było widać z_za dużych rozmiarów brodawki_." (analogicznie do "_zza szkieł okularów_").


----------



## dn88

Według mnie, "prawego oka w ogóle nie było widać spod ogromnej brodawki" brzmi o wiele lepiej niż "z powodu obecności ogromnej brodawki oka nie było widać" czy też "przez zasłaniającą je ogromną brodawkę oko nie było widoczne". Obydwie wersje zaproponowane przez Virtuose wydają mi się nienaturalne i sztucznie formalne.


----------



## kknd

dla uproszczenia rozważań: _pod_ oraz _spod_ = _z_ + _pod_. przyda się również wykładnia pwn.


----------



## Szymon Krulikowski

Virtuose said:


> Przyimki "spod" i "pod" sugerują położenie fizyczne obserwatora:_ Spod rozłożystego drzewa nie widać było nieba. Pod drzewem leżało mi się bardzo przyjemnie._
> W tym kontekście śmiesznie brzmi "spod ogromnej brodawki oka nie było widać".



Według mnie przyimek _spod_ i czasownik _widać_ pasują do siebie doskonale. Zdanie typu:

1) _Nie było go widać spod sterty śmieci _(_naczyń, czegokolwiek_).

brzmi naturalnie i nie ma konieczności zamieniać go na np.: 2) _Nie było go widać z powodu sterty śmieci, która go zasłaniała._

czy

3) _Nie było go widać przez zasłaniającą go stertę śmieci._

Sądzę że zdanie 1) w sposób bardziej zwięzły wyrażając tą samą treść, powinno się stać (jeśli już nie jest), formą powszechnie przyjętą i w konsekwencji w pełni poprawną.

PS
Wydaje mi się, że zdanie "oka nie było widać spod brodawki" brzmi śmiesznie (frapująco), bardziej ze względu na treść niż na formę.


----------

